# Diesel Hair Of The Dog (Review)



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

In another thread, I was curious about the Diesel HOTD and Michael (bluesman.54) was gracious enough to send me 3 of them to try. He really wanted to know my thoughts on this cigar so I thought since he was nice enough to send me some cigars, I'd give him a full review.

This is for you Michael.

*7x50 Diesel HOTD (churchill)*​
Light smell of hay with a slight hint of manure.

Construction is great, no big veins and no hard spots. Construction is consistent throughout the length of the stick.

The draw is a little loose but not horrible. The draw before the light is of dried fruit? Almost a sweet raisin or a prune even with a lingering spice?

I must say that the band on this cigar really makes this cigar very appealing to my sight, It's a very attractive cigar. I really dig the red/blue/black colors they chose for this band, really makes the band pop.










I'm going to have some ginger ale with this cigar so I don't take away or add to any flavors the cigar puts off.










initial draw after lit is a sweet creamy smoke. I'm getting hints of cashew flavor with a nice cedar flavor present.

This cigar is quite enjoyable, I just keep puffing on this sucker. I'm still trying to sort out some flavors with this cigar.

Not a whole TON of smoke like what you would get from an undercrown but a fair amount for sure. The aroma is also plesant...........not quite sure how to describe the aroma but it's nice.

I must say that I'm fairly impressed with the burn on this cigar.

The ash is sort of flaky but it's holding togther for the most part. Ash finally fell off after about 1-1/2"










As I get fruther into the 2/3rd, the sweetness is fading just slightly and the cedar is becoming more present.

I tend to purge quite a bit when I smoke in attempt to rid harsh flavors but I havent needed to purge at all with this cigar as I smoke throught the 2/3rd.










As I enter the last 3rd of this cigar, the flavors haven't changed much really. I'd say if anything, the sweet cream/cashew is gone and the flavor is now more of a cedar/hay taste.

This is quite a bit longer than most of the cigars I smoke and I'm now reminding myself why I prefer robustos more.

I've been puffing on this cigar for a good bit now but it's been enjoyable and thats what really matters right?










*Final thoughts*

I really enjoy a Macanudo cafe in the morning with some ice coffee in the summer when its nice enough to sit outside.

I think the hair of the dog may take place of the macanudo due to price, availibility and even flavors.........

If you like the Diesel brand, this is a really nice change up from the UHC if you want something on the other end of the flavor profile.

I'm really liked the flavor profile of this cigar. The description says its FULL flavor which I don't get but it's for sure a great medium body cigar.

I'd land this right in the medium-lite range, but nothing more.

I'd buy this cigar and I'd recommend it to someone that enjoys lighter/medium smokes.

I give it an 8.5/10.

Thanks a ton for sending me this great smoke Michael, your a stand up BOTL!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Great review Josh!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

@bluesman.54


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Josh,

I'm glad you smoked one for yourself and were able to reach your own conclusions. I am also pleased you liked the cigar over all. It is a plesant cigar to pass the time with. I hope you got some fishing in this weekend. Myself -- I love 'em!

Thanks for being a great BOTL. Have a great evening,

Michael



huskers said:


> In another thread, I was curious about the Diesel HOTD and Michael (bluesman.54) was gracious enough to send me 3 of them to try. He really wanted to know my thoughts on this cigar so I thought since he was nice enough to send me some cigars, I'd give him a full review.
> 
> This is for you Michael.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have some of these on order and now I really can't wait for them to arrive. Thanks for the review.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Great review Josh, and thank you Mike for making it happen!


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

It was my pleasure. Josh is a stand-up guy and a great BOLTL.

Michael



edwardsdigital said:


> Great review Josh, and thank you Mike for making it happen!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

bluesman.54 said:


> It was my pleasure. Josh is a stand-up guy and a great BOLTL.
> 
> Michael


Thanks Michael!

Mods..........can we get a diesel award?
@fuente~fuente
@Herf N Turf


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll second that Diesel Award request!



huskers said:


> Thanks Michael!
> 
> Mods..........can we get a diesel award?
> @fuente~fuente
> @Herf N Turf


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Great review! 

I don't enjoy too many Diesels but I must say that I tried one of these and really really enjoyed it a good bit!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I had one of the UHC's and it was an excellent smoke, I will have to give the HOTD a shot next.


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice review. Haven't had one of these yet.


----------



## Jocko124 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you for the review. I'm hearing nothing but good things about Diesels in general. I'm definitely going to be buying a few of these.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

huskers said:


> Mods..........can we get a diesel award?


That would be a job for Dave... Although,you think maybe an AJF award would be better since Diesel is a CI Exclusive?


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> That would be a job for Dave... Although,you think maybe an AJF award would be better since Diesel is a CI Exclusive?


That would give quite a few options to get that award, since he makes about a million different brands.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice review. I've enjoyed the Unlimited and Unholy Cocktail so far. I'll need to give this one a try.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> That would be a job for Dave... Although,you think maybe an AJF award would be better since Diesel is a CI Exclusive?


I was really hoping to get that COOL Diesel logo under my user name but an AJF award would be fine.

Oh Super Dave...........where are you???

@Dave.73


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> That would be a job for Dave... Although,you think maybe an AJF award would be better since Diesel is a CI Exclusive?


Are they though? I see them on BCP now so I was wondering if they branched out, or does CI own them now too???

Edited because I forgot to join in the smooch fest, nice review!


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I have a couple on order as well and now I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

huskers said:


> I was really hoping to get that COOL Diesel logo under my user name but an AJF award would be fine.
> 
> Oh Super Dave...........where are you???
> 
> @Dave.73


I'll get this added in ASAP and let you know once its ready.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dave.73 said:


> I'll get this added in ASAP and let you know once its ready.


No hurry Dave, thanks brother.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

What do you mean by a CI Exclusive? Thanks for taking the time to reply.



fuente~fuente said:


> That would be a job for Dave... Although,you think maybe an AJF award would be better since Diesel is a CI Exclusive?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

bluesman.54 said:


> What do you mean by a CI Exclusive? Thanks for taking the time to reply.


Available only through Cigars International and their affiliates like cigar.com and cbid. But, like I said I see Best Cigar Prices is carrying them now...


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you! Still trying to learn...



Wicked_Rhube said:


> Available only through Cigars International and their affiliates like cigar.com and cbid. But, like I said I see Best Cigar Prices is carrying them now...


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to post up a great review!


----------



## tbgreen89 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have somoked 2 of these so far in Robusto. Have 2 more to smoke. Excellent smoke.. The Diesel line is my favorite btw. This one to me is a bit mellower then the Unholly Cocktale and the Grind but is smooth with tons of flavor. Give it a try!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I added in the AJF award. Here is what it looks like and you can request the award here.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dave,

Are you playing with any blues bands in Ft. Laud. Do you know Cadillac Chuck Grundt, Johnny Wenzel, Dave Morgan or Grahm Drout? Just curious.

Michael



Dave.73 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that I added in the AJF award. Here is what it looks like and you can request the award here.
> 
> View attachment 44068


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

bluesman.54 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Are you playing with any blues bands in Ft. Laud. Do you know Cadillac Chuck Grundt, Johnny Wenzel, Dave Morgan or Grahm Drout? Just curious.
> 
> Michael


Actually I'm not familiar with those guys. Some of the names sound familiar but I cant say I know them. I'm not playing with anyone and actually haven't been in a band in several years...

Sorry for going off topic to the OP. Back to the rest of the story.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I apologize for going off topic. I saw Dave's name, that he is from Ft Laud. and is a musician. I worked as a bluesman out of there for about 20 years. Again I am sorry to have taken the hread off topic.

Michael



Dave.73 said:


> Actually I'm not familiar with those guys. Some of the names sound familiar but I cant say I know them. I'm not playing with anyone and actually haven't been in a band in several years...
> 
> Sorry for going off topic to the OP. Back to the rest of the story.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

all is well.

Thanks for the award Dave.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I'm a big fan of Diesel and have a bid on these right now. I'm looking forward to trying them out if I win. I'm sure that they'll be a great smoke.


----------



## jusphil85 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hotd is one of my favorites. Always have them in my humidor


----------



## Corvus (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the review, I'm going to have to find one of these.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I love these. After a few 5-packs I just ordered a box. Probably my favorite Diesel at the moment


----------



## PAMedic (May 29, 2013)

:closed_2:They we horrible. Never buy them: especially from cbid.​


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

Nice review! I look forward to this cigar


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Great review. I'm definitely going to have to try one of these since I really enjoy the Diesel line.


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

I had my first diesel yesterday. Was the unholy cocktail. Look forward to trying this


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I love these! I always have a few in my humi -- resting for just the right moment. Hope all is well with you Huskers.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

I smoked these morsels, Unholy CT and the Hair of the dog. Very solid smokes, burns well with tons of flavor. ALways keep a few at rest for the right moment. Thanks, P-S


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

I just enjoyed one of these after a long day. Mine had about 8 months on it, just wondering if this made much of a difference. The aroma I got was of a bbq grill firing up, or a good campfire. Here was my review I just posted under the regular Puff section:
Construction was good, needing only a minor touch up. First third has nuts and wood with pepper on the retrohale. As it progresses, some sweetness comes out with a touch of leather. The smoke smells like a bbq grill, but doesn't have that meaty taste. The last half has spicy leather and it finishes with a smoky, oak flavor. Overall, I wasn't expecting the complexity this has after 8 months.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

@huskers, thanks for the review! My Diesels are all still resting after that :kicknuts: UHC. I thought based on reading that UHC was the least of them? Im told you're THE Diesel guy here, can you set me straight? I got 3 UHC, 3 Unlimited and 3 HOTD...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

usafvet509 said:


> @huskers, thanks for the review! My Diesels are all still resting after that :kicknuts: UHC. I thought based on reading that UHC was the least of them? Im told you're THE Diesel guy here, can you set me straight? I got 3 UHC, 3 Unlimited and 3 HOTD...


Well.......

Everyone is different when it comes to Nicotine tolerances obviously.

The UHC wasn't that strong imop. Let them rest and they should mellow out for you.

My first HOTD was a church hill and it gave me a slight buzz towards the end but for the most part, it was pretty mellow.

I'd say it's a bit more mellow than the UHC probably.

Give it a try...

Maybe grab a root beer, cream soda or ginger ale to go along with it to make sure you don't get sick if your tolerance is lower.


----------

